# 17 cruze wheel part number



## Hades20 (Feb 24, 2013)

I want to get the 17 in wheel from the cruze like the one pictured for my sonic and am wondering is it still available from GM or where can I get them


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

i think its number three 

***Edited*** 
link didnt go all the way through...
From the link type in any cruze model 
Then type in the search bar: 17"

Then click on view diagram 
It will show you all wheel choices


----------



## Hades20 (Feb 24, 2013)

Do they still build cruze's with them


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Is that even an American wheel? Looks like the European CDX wheel. May be wrong. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

